# Spectrum n&w died help!



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

Is there a way to check out why my N&W is dead? Removed the DCC because it died and now back to factory but still not working DEAD! Is there a way to check anything before I have to send it away? Ron


----------



## Hybrid_Prime (Apr 21, 2011)

better hope they have a replacment or parts.I sent one in(non spectrum) and got stuck taking a sante fe 4-8-4


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Your post is a little confusing. When you took the decoder out does it run? A DCC controller needs to be set to run a DC engine, usually the address will be 01. Do the lights work? You'll have to give us a little more info and a picture or specific model with year will help too.


----------

